# Recipe for Dr Bronner's Peppermint Soap?



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

Do you have, or know of, a recipe to make a liquid castile soap at home? I assume this would use potassium hydroxide? And olive oil/peppermint extract? Does anyone make liquid soap?

Thanks!
-Tentance
http://oldescrubland.blogspot.com


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is the method I use.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VUGV_H7bZU&list=UU6NFc1XyVdzuyQw-f9HG42g&index=26[/ame]

I usually test my paste by smeaing a little on a paper towel and adding Phenol P to the top of it. If the Phenol P shows pink, then your soap needs to set until it tests clear. Just put the lid back on your soap and unplug the crockpot. I have had to let my soap set for a couple of days until the Phenol P doesn't turn when a drop is applied to a little of the paste. I also add a preservative to my diluted soap.


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

linn, i think you might be the lady in those wonderful videos.

So you use glycerine instead of olive/coconut oil? where do you get glycerine? is it something a craft store might carry, or online only?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

No I am not the lady on the video. You use glycerin instead of water to dissolve the lye. You can order a gallon of glycerin from Wholesale Supplies Plus. I always buy it by the gallon because I make melt & pour base as well as glycerin liquid soap.


----------

